# Does California plumbing code allow this?



## Mendonative (Apr 11, 2018)

Got called out to this one today. HO wants to put a double sink on the left, and a freestanding tub on the right with a tub filler in between. Tonight I'm going to explain to her how astromically expensive this is going to be but first I need to know. Can I T off of that tub vent and pick up the sinks or is that a code violation in California?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Do you have a code book? 908.1 should talk about wet venting.

Get a code book if you don't have one.


----------

